# Blablacar



## Pincopallino (23 Settembre 2022)

Lo conoscete? Avete avuto esperienze?


----------



## ivanl (23 Settembre 2022)

conosco gente che lo usa, io non lo farei mai. Io mai vado come passeggero e sulla mia macchina sale solo chi voglio io, anzi da solo è meglio


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Settembre 2022)

Una mia ex collega lo usava per andare in Liguria spesso. Io non credo lo utilizzerei


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Settembre 2022)

Lo chiedo perché viaggiando molto, potrei mettermi a disposizione, potendo farlo. Ho colleghi che lo usano offrendo passaggi e mi raccontano. Ciò che ignoro, nel senso che mi devo informare è se si può fare con auto a noleggio.


----------



## Aloisia (24 Settembre 2022)

Non diretta. Ma figli si. All'estero meno pare e molta sicurezza. Tragitto Bonn-Berlino, più conveniente del treno, ovviamente di contro più tempo impiegato, ma chiacchiere piacevoli.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Non diretta. Ma figli si. All'estero meno pare e molta sicurezza. Tragitto Bonn-Berlino, più conveniente del treno, ovviamente di contro più tempo impiegato, ma chiacchiere piacevoli.


Si, nel frattempo mi sono informato. Anche in Italia parrebbe seria la questione. La grande comodità che alcuni utenti raccontano e‘ che spesso gli automobilisti li vanno a prendere direttamente a casa e li portano esattamente a destinazione. Credo che mi censiro’ e nella mia prossima tratta Milano-Roma-Milano mettero‘ a disposizione uno o due posti. Poi se interessati Vi racconterò. Devo anche capire come avvengono i pagamenti, se in contanti direttamente tra gli utenti oppure on line con carte varie.


----------



## Aloisia (24 Settembre 2022)

@Pincopallino . On line nel caso di mia figlia. Passaggio di contanti all'estero è raro più che da noi italiani furbetti . Concordato posto che credo fosse un parcheggio della metro e partiti, e scesa sempre in un parcheggio. Il guidatore era uno di Berlino che lavorava a Bonn ed ogni weekend ritornava a casa e portava appunto altre persone e praticamente si pagava il viaggio e forse qualcosa avanzava pure. Oltretutto la BMW che aveva era pure spaziale . Oltre a lei c'erano altre 2 pers. Quindi 3+padrone auto


----------



## Nono (24 Settembre 2022)

È figo. Utilizzato un paio di volte quando era più comodo del treno.
Un mio collega con macchina aziendale   arrotondava lo stipendio.  E poi si fanno un po' di chiacchiere


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, nel frattempo mi sono informato. Anche in Italia parrebbe seria la questione. La grande comodità che alcuni utenti raccontano e‘ che spesso gli automobilisti li vanno a prendere direttamente a casa e li portano esattamente a destinazione. Credo che mi censiro’ e nella mia prossima tratta Milano-Roma-Milano mettero‘ a disposizione uno o due posti. Poi se interessati Vi racconterò. Devo anche capire come avvengono i pagamenti, se in contanti direttamente tra gli utenti oppure on line con carte varie.


I miei figli usato di recente, pagamento contanti


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I miei figli usato di recente, pagamento contanti


Io penso che …scendero‘ in campo…come fece il mio vicino di casa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io penso che …scendero‘ in campo…come fece il mio vicino di casa.


Mi sono persa come ha fatto il tuo vicino


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sono persa come ha fatto il tuo vicino


Suppongo che si riferisca a chi ha casa ad Arcore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Suppongo che si riferisca a chi ha casa ad Arcore.


Vuole dare un passaggio a Ruby anche Pinco


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vuole dare un passaggio a Ruby anche Pinco


Ruby ne ha più di me e te messi insieme mi sa.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ruby ne ha più di me e te messi insieme mi sa.


La povera vittima


----------

